# Hi Everyone!



## JoshA (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi, I'm Josh and I'm from Lincolnshire.

I'm mainly a latte/flat white drinker, but at home all I have currently is a cheap filter machine and an aeropress. I'm looking to buy an espresso machine with a steam function to (hopefully) create some decent coffee at home. My budget is around £600 all in.

Having done one a lot of reading, I'm slightly concerned that I'll have to wait for single boiler machines to up their temperature to change from water to steam. In the real world am I likely to be disappointed with the resultant temperature of my finished drink?

Im currently considering the following;

1) A Sage Barista Express

2) A Sage DTP and a decent 2nd hand grinder.

3) A 2nd hand Gaggia Classic and 2nd hand grinder.

I like the idea of the Barista Express as an all in one, but heard mixed reviews.

A DTP and decent grinder would get me into the swing of things, with the option to upgrade the DTP in the future if necessary.

A Gaggia Classic appeals as well as I like the idea of upgrading/tinkering as I go.

Any advice will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Josh welcome mate

you can put the Rancilio Silvia in there as well... it can make great coffee and microfoam

plenty info on here


----------



## JoshA (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome.

That's some more reading for me to do tonight then!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Silvia is said to be comparable to the Classic - it has the steam wand everyone retrofits to the Classic already, and a bigger boiler. So it's a little bit better than a classic but too expensive new.

The single boiler dual use machines (Classic, Silvia etc) al share the same issue that you have to pull one shot, then wait for the boiler to heat up enough to produce steam for the milk, and then you have to flush it to bring the temperature down again before you can pull another shot. It's not so much about the temperature of the finished drink - it's all to do with being able to get any steam at all, and then not scorching (thereby ruining) the 2nd shot.

If you're only making it for one it's no big deal. For 2 you can get away with pulling 2 successive shots first, then steaming enough milk for both drinks (although the Classic might struggle to steam enough milk for 2 lattes in one jug, but will do 2 small jugs in succession).

Adding a PID controller can help with temperature control and recovery times.

Grinder is very important part - has a bigger impact on taste than the machine (which in essence just forces hot water through whatever the grinder provides).


----------



## JoshA (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.

I think you've taken the Gaggia off the list for me. I will often be wanting to make 2 lattes at once, so by the sounds of it could use the extra capability of the Silvia.

I've read a fair amount on PIDs and they seem a very worthwhile upgrade, especially for a beginner like myself.

So at the minute I think a 2nd hand Silvia is top of the list (are all versions the same?)

Is a Rancilio Rocky a suitable partner?


----------



## JoshA (Jul 19, 2017)

After some more thought, I think I may be better off with a Barista Express. I'm well aware that they're generally referred to as far inferior to a separate machine and grinder, but as a total novice just starting out I think it'll be suitable for what I want.


----------

